# Coyote hunting while sitting next to a turkey hunter



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Lets say I am already tagged out for turkey. Can I legally sit next to a turkey hunter, assist them with calling and such and have a coyote rifle in hand as long as I have the proper license and abide by predator hunting regs?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Sitting next to them=legal but still might have some explaining to do.
Calling the turkey=turkey hunting with rifle/no license etc. Just do not do it.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

It seems like it would be legal, especially considering that using turkey decoys and turkey calls is a valid method of coyote hunting. That being said, I still wouldn't do it on public property, not worth the ticket, even if I could fight it in court


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I agree that it could be interpreted wrong. But I also don't believe I'd be doing anything illegal so long as I make no attempt at taking a turkey.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope that you are being honest and that you get a coyote or 2 and don't shoot a turkey even
if a double present themselves.
If you are out there at 1st light, take a **** too if the opportunity arises.

L & O


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

100% honest, not looking for a work around. Just want to do whatever possible to put the vermin down. Seems pointless to be out there trying to help someone get their bird and not have a way to kill the dogs that come in. Figured it would look worse if I carried a shotgun and had already tagged out.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. My tag expired, but my daughter has a tag, and I saw a coyote last weekend, so was thinking about taking the rifle while accompanying her in case the yote reappears. I would think it would look more suspicious if you still had a valid turkey tag and you were calling with a rifle.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

_*
With my families luck I would be handcuffed and headed for the slammer!
I hope you shoot the hail out of a couple 'yotes! .243?*_

_*Old*_


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

IMO, the way they come flying into a turkey decoy when calling turkeys (had this happen to me a couple years ago) I think a shotgun would be your best bet anyway. Not to mention how thick the woods are getting this time of year...


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

From a safety standpoint, on public land, I see your point. I would be on private land, and without a turkey tag, I would think it would look more suspicious if I had a shotgun. 

I think I'll try for an answer from the local CO before attempting it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Hmmm. Why do we need permission to do something legally ? Are we in 1st grade and we need to get permission to go pee ? Are CO's now hall monitors ?
If what you are doing is legal, do it. If it's illegal, consider a lifestyle change.

L & O


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Hmmm. Why do we need permission to do something legally ? Are we in 1st grade and we need to get permission to go pee ? Are CO's now hall monitors ?
> If what you are doing is legal, do it. If it's illegal, consider a lifestyle change.
> 
> L & O


Well I can't speak for the OP, but I think that's what he's asking...is it legal?


----------

